# My Orchestration of Webern's 'Tief von Fern'



## pkoi (Jun 10, 2017)

Few years ago I did this orchestration of Webern's early lied "Tief von Fern' for the basics of orchestration course at school. The performance of the orchestra is a bit shaky since there were around 10 orchestrations performed and each had around 15 minutes to rehearse before it was recorded. I think it still turned out to be ok, what do you think? I have composed a short string introduction to it (Webern's original begins immediately from where the singer starts) for the singer to begin in tune easier. The sound quality is not very good, as the microphone was placed on the corner of the hall, thus leaving the vocal quite inaudible.

My orchestration


__
https://soundcloud.com/pekka-koivisto%2Fanton-webern-orch-pekka-koivisto-tief-von-fern

Webern's original


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

Expressively Beautiful


----------



## pkoi (Jun 10, 2017)

Thank you! I'm a fan of Webern's later style but it's interesting to think how he would have sounded if he had studied with someone else than Schoenberg (this lied is pre-schoenberg as far as I know)


----------

